# Wind and Props



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Not sure if this subject has been touched on before but couldn't find anything specific with a search, so here goes. 

I live in a particularly windy area during the fall, with winds averaging 20-25 and sometimes reaching 55 in the fall now and again. As you can imagine, this wreaks havoc on setting up and keeping up certain props. I don't have too much of a budget and do the best I can, but I have had to go pull up tombstones and some props a couple times during October before to keep them from blowing away.

What I really want to do is make some larger props (like columns for fencing and entryway, a crypt, and so forth) that take foam to build. I'm not sure how to keep such things from blowing away or even snapping in the winds (I have had tombstones break in the wind before and larger props fall over). If anyone has ideas on how to maintain foam props so they won't blow away or break in windy places, I'd love to hear them. I really want to make some things but haven't yet as I haven't been able to figure this problem out in a way that will really work and I won't have to worry all the time. Getting up at 3 am to grab and chase props because it's gotten windy really sucks.

Thanks.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

For the cemetery columns, mine are large enough in size that I can put a 30 gallon trash can inside and fill it with water. That keeps them in place. 
The foam props, like a mausoleum/crypt, I built with a hole in each so rebar could be inserted through and into the ground, it takes a bit of accurate measuring.....So far (knocking on every piece of wood around) it has held up 

My $0.02.....hope it helps


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have had wind and rain the past three years and know your pain.
For my fence columns and tomb stones I take a 12 to 16 inch 2x2 board and drill two or three holes spaced down the length. This is glued to the back of the column or tombstone about half way up. I Then use a steel stake ( those green ones that are used for fencing) and put that into the ground right behind the prop. I use a plastic zip tie to attach the stake to the board on the prop. Putting it through the holes that were drilled and around the steak. I use Great Stuff foam to glue the board to the prop. I have had tombstones out in the yard in some very windy storms and didnt lose a one.
I think I have a picture of the mount and will post as soon as I find it.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I use metal tent stakes and rope, but last year I suffered major damage to all of my larger props due to wind and rain. Best to just accept that damage will happen and repairs will be made, or plan ahead and put stuff in the garage on those windy days.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Most of my tombstones have a plywood backing glued to them. All the other props are built on a plywood base. I make long wood stakes from old 2x4s and drive them into the ground, and use screws to attach the various props to them via this plywood. The plywood backs would also prevent the wind from snapping any in half. There is a special form of construction adhesive made by "Liquid Nail" for use with foam.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Wish I had a garage to put things in. ;p Not even a shed to use. *sigh* I'd love to see any pictures of these ideas if anyone has some.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

I make my tombstones from 2-3 layers of 1-1/4 inch insulating foam. So It's fairly easy to insert a section if 1/2 PVC in between the layers (If it is only 2 layers, I have to carve out a trench in each side to make a opening big enough).

Then I take 2 foot sections of steel reinforcing bar (rebar) and pound it into the ground. I slide the tombstone over it and insert a screw through the back and into the PVC. The screw goes through the PVC and hits the rebar, which deflects it off to the side and out the other side of the PVC. This makes a snug enough fit, that the tombstone can't come off the PVC unless you unscrew the screw.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

My columns are on the smaller size about 12"x12"x48". I created hidden panels so I could access the bottom of the inside of both. I pounded 4x12" spikes into each and had no wind issues. This past Halloween we had 40 mph winds. When it was time to break down I couldnt push the columns over and Im a big guy I had to pull the spikes.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

You've all given me some good ideas, thank you. I get so tired of fighting the winds but maybe some of these ideas will work. While I love mother nature, she's certainly capricious in the fall around in these parts and dangit, I want my stuff to stay put! ;p


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I live in an area like you, but more extreme.. I get canyon winds of upwards of 45mph on some days, but I would say 35mph is pretty normal for my area.

Rebar, "T" posts and bailing wire are my best friends, I have only given up on one prop (my entrance columns) it was no longer worth fixing them year after year. 

But everything else survives just fine.. 

My suggestion is to use rebar for the smaller stuff and field fence posts (I call them T posts) for the really big stuff.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, 25-35 mph aren't uncommon with stronger winds coming in at around 55 once or twice in October. Such a pain. That's why I'm so glad to have plenty of other brains to pick through here for ideas and tried-and-true methods to work with.


----------



## Get Sirius (Sep 17, 2011)

I actually dig mine in; a shallow incisional trench for each one, pack it into the earth slot with the dirt clods, and back it with a brick or two. It makes for a realistic look, especially if a few are slanted. It usually takes a fairly high wind to even shake them significantly.


----------



## rbrittigan (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a mixture -> most of my graveyard stuff is either resin or cement so it tends to stay put (although sometimes they fall over, but at least I don't have to chase). For outdoor props they are usually attached to tress or rebar; except when I have the opportunity I'll use 5 gallon 'homer' buckets filled with water. (Hide under clothing, behind panel or fabric, inside porp itself like a cauldron). That way I can cart the buckets empty, fill on spot. Saves the back a bit. (~40 pounds per when full). That's also how I hold my two garage enclosures down on the walkway side -> bunch of buckets filled with water, painted to blend or look like they belong. (fairly cheap, too!). Two 20' long enclosures = 16 per side, 32 total. Means I have roughly 1280 pounds holding the enclosures in place. One side is also staked just for giggles. (away from the guests)


----------

